# quick question



## Simon (Mar 25, 2007)

tonight I noticed my african mantis has laid an ooth it is stuck onto a branch in her tank but she hasnt been mated so it cant be fertile, just wondering if all adult females do this regardless of whether they have mated or not??


----------



## Rick (Mar 25, 2007)

Yes. They lay ooths whether they have been mated or not.


----------



## Simon (Mar 25, 2007)

cool thanks for your quick reply


----------



## Simon (Mar 25, 2007)

another quick question will she keep doing it or is that it now, and do you think I should remove it?


----------



## Rick (Mar 25, 2007)

She will make an ooth every few weeks or so.


----------

